# Atlantic Cigar VIP Program



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

You pay $59 for a yearly fee. Then you get discounts. Has anyone tried this? Is it worth it? Considering they already have a price match guarantee, is this worthwhile?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

How much of a discount are we talking about?


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> How much of a discount are we talking about?


Thats what I want to know. I just received their email price on a box of Cain F 550 robustos, I have now emailed back and asked if I get a better price if I join VIP.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

The wording is pretty vague. The program promises only "prices that are even better than Atlantic regular prices". That isn't enough to convince me to plunk down $59. They also offer "free shipping on all orders above $150", which is useless to me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is from their website

Exclusive web login access to members only areas (we don't know what's in the member's area, so not a big deal)
• Free shipping on all order over $150 (excludes Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, International & Freight shipping for large Items.) Most Cigar companies offer free shipping with less expensive terms
• Reduced pricing on most items (How much of a reduction and what items)
• Exclusive offers that can been seen only by V.I.P members, including weekly Emails Specials 
• Pre-order deals only offered to V.I.P Members with even deeper discounts (how much?)
• Monthly drawings whereas each month a V.I.P member will be awarded
• Special limited items offered to V.I.P members before the public
• Free test samples on yet to be released cigars, when available (when available, don't know if this is often/consistent)
• Monthly informative newsletter for VIP Members (not worth $60 bucks)
• Free Atlantic Cigar T-shirt (Coming Soon) (not worth $60)
• Earn points on all your purchases that can be redeemed for FREE Goods, plus additional features (Coming Soon) (what's the point system equivalent)

This was my thought process because for $60, it wasn't at a terrible price point. But, none of the information they give us in regards to the VIP Membership is set in stone yet. We don't know how much a discount, how many times we'll get free samples, etc. Until they give concrete numbers, I won't think about it.:bowl:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you were to use them exclusively ( which is the whole point here ) then yes it would be worth it. If you buy from several vendors like most of us do then I'd say it's probably not worth it only because you can beat their prices with auctions or other specials that most vendors run thru the year. A lot of vendors will give you free shipping ( use their coupons for free shipping ) and as I said before there are tons of vendors who run specials on a variety of brands. I like Atlantic Cigars but I learned along time ago that being in a program only benefits the vendor,,,not the client.


----------



## FlukeSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

I've just recently joined the Atlantic VIP program. From what I see the only benefit so far is the discounted prices on cigars. As stated already the discount varies greatly depending on the item you're purchasing $5-$40+. However, I've already made my $60 back in my first purchase, so every purchase hereon out is money back in my pocket. Just to give an idea of the discounted items I picked up a box of Tatuaje Brown Label Regios and a box of EP Carrillo Elencos Don Rubino's. Even their regular prices are fairly competative. I have yet to recieve any free items, nor have I heard anything about monthly drawings for VIP members. I'd say if you like myself and buy the equivalent of 7-8 boxes of cigars or more a year, and you like the selection Atlantic Cigars has to offer go for it. Again, I'm happy with the prices so far. It would be nice to recieve some free items or have a set in stone redeemable points system, but not having these isnt quite enough to break the deal for me. Also from what I see they seem to be good at labeling/replenishing backordered items, so you're not waiting months for an item to become available.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've made some fair purchases from Atlantic lately and would like to stock up on some certain items that they have better prices on then anywhere that I've found. But I wondered about the VIP thing too. I was a little disappointed that I had to pay $10+ shipping on a $275 order but even with the shipping it was still cheaper than anywhere else.

So bottom line is I'm interested in any feedback too on this program. They have the cigars I like so whoever finds out something substantial feel free to PM me!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sort of ironic this thread got brought back from the dead, i was searching and read it last night. I also searched google and never really found any different info than was posted in this thread already.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i don't have an opinion on the vip club,but if you see the dpg exclusivo's for sale,jump on 'em...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I will say, for those Viaje whores amongst you...

Atlantic is a Viaje retailer and gets all the releases. They do list them on their site, but only after the VIP list has had a stab at it.

Even if the discount is 5%, it doesn't take too long for it to pay for itself for many of us, particularly considering that Atlantic has one of the best selections and prices in the market.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I like to buy cigars by the box and for me the Atlantic VIP program has been 100% worth it. The discounts on several somewhat hard to find items (Tatuaje Brown Label and other lines, Kristoff, etc) can be dramatic. I also got my money back on my first purchase.

As for the other benefits.... well, they are of lesser value. They do provide a heads up on interesting new, limited production cigars which is nice but not something I am terribly interested in. 

I like it for the discounts on Tats, Kristoff and some others and that is enough for me!


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

I have thought about joining just to get a shot at some limited releases when they arrive, but while they have great prices on some brands, things like Opus seem to be a few bucks more per stick there compared to other online retailers.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> I like to buy cigars by the box and for me the Atlantic VIP program has been 100% worth it. The discounts on several somewhat hard to find items (Tatuaje Brown Label and other lines, Kristoff, etc) can be dramatic. I also got my money back on my first purchase.
> 
> As for the other benefits.... well, they are of lesser value. They do provide a heads up on interesting new, limited production cigars which is nice but not something I am terribly interested in.
> 
> I like it for the discounts on Tats, Kristoff and some others and that is enough for me!


Can you give some examples of non-member price and member price? Looking to see exactly what the discounts are.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

ktblunden said:


> Can you give some examples of non-member price and member price? Looking to see exactly what the discounts are.


Per the member agreement terms, I can't do that. But I will say that if you like Tats and Kristoff, you should be very, very happy!

I'd give them a call to see what they are willing to share - their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Has been worth it for me. I've saved lots of green.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

not in the vip program but their customer service is second to none!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

btw i bought a few maxi jets from them them and they are awesome


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I always used Atlantic when i smoked non Cubans! Top notch out fit all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

I just got a couple boxes yesterday from them and the pack job was pretty great. Their prices are pretty astounding too. If those gars taste good after some humi time, you can count me in as a vip member.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll pass. All the benefits are too vaguely worded.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Still interested. Can anyone give a "hypothetical" of the discountd? 60 buys a bit of cigars, granted I almost bought myfirst box cigars from them other day(good price on SS)


----------



## dracop (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone willing to share an example of the VIP discount for say, a box of Tatuaje, Member vs Non-Member? If you do not wish to post on the forum, I would love a PM as I am looking at this. GIven FSS regular $ off coupons though, its hard to justify switching to Atlantic on pure vagueness. As it happens, I am looking at buying several boxes right now as several HTFs are in stock. It is the type of program that encourages repeat business/exclusivity and I rather like the idea of building abit of rep/cred with a vendor so I can fight for MSRP on Fuentes in Nov. (in fact, I am willing to pay a membership fee if I believe I will be able to capture MSRP on my Fuentes in Nov and April, obviously you have to buy more often than just that and I do like the boutique stuff AC carries).


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

paying $60 to become a VIP. that's pretty funny. A true VIP program would just automatically give you discounts after spending x amount.


----------



## dracop (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I took the plunge today after calling in for a special price they did not list online and tbh, I am happy I did. My first order paid for the entire VIP fee with the discount. 

If you like Tatuaje and buy by the box, you should consider joining. Fuentes, they do not discount Opus X but give VIPs first dibs. The markup over MSRP is very reasonable compared to other online sites. 

I won't comment beyond this but all in all, I am happy with having joined so far and the cost is paid for even after considering the best couponing I could achieve at other sites or comparing to historical Great Price on cBid. It is abit of a leap of faith but they make it worth it if you are buying higher end or HTF cigars by the box.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

dracop said:


> Well I took the plunge today after calling in for a special price they did not list online and tbh, I am happy I did. My first order paid for the entire VIP fee with the discount.
> 
> If you like Tatuaje and buy by the box, you should consider joining. Fuentes, they do not discount Opus X but give VIPs first dibs. The markup over MSRP is very reasonable compared to other online sites.
> 
> I won't comment beyond this but all in all, I am happy with having joined so far and the cost is paid for even after considering the best couponing I could achieve at other sites or comparing to historical Great Price on cBid. It is abit of a leap of faith but they make it worth it if you are buying higher end or HTF cigars by the box.


Agreed. I've 'saved' my membership cost and then some. I'll definitely renew after my year is up.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

dracop said:


> Well I took the plunge today after calling in for a special price they did not list online and tbh, I am happy I did. My first order paid for the entire VIP fee with the discount.
> 
> *If you like Tatuaje and buy by the box, you should consider joining*. Fuentes, they do not discount Opus X but give VIPs first dibs. The markup over MSRP is very reasonable compared to other online sites.
> 
> I won't comment beyond this but all in all, I am happy with having joined so far and the cost is paid for even after considering the best couponing I could achieve at other sites or comparing to historical Great Price on cBid. It is abit of a leap of faith but they make it worth it if you are buying higher end or HTF cigars by the box.


You ain't kiddin' brother...I more than made back my VIP fee on my first order too, over the best prices I could find anywhere else...for the marcas I frequently buy, this could keep me away from the auctions, no lie...


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Hard to beat Atlantic for box purchases, but it's still worthwhile to check pricing on other sites depending on the brand. DPG products seem to have great prices in particular. I buy a lot of DPG Blues and San Cristobals from them.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

WTH, I'm in.

I order from them once every few months or so, always happy with their prices, service -- love their store in Elmsford, NY. Uri, who is often there, knows cigars and has hooked me up with some nice freebies a few times. No one who works there is not highly knowledgeable. Yeah, the store is not the site ... but my gut tells me it's a quality outfit.

Thanks for the heads up, guys!


----------



## fauxtrot (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if their VIP prices are lower than their "Direct" prices?


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Wish a former member would give some specifics (and maybe why they didn't continue their membership . . .)


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Rick Hendeson said:


> Wish a former member would give some specifics (and maybe why they didn't continue their membership . . .)


This has been discussed on a number of forums and from what I have gathered if you buy a lot of boxes it might be worth it, but if you are a dabbler (singles, 5ers) its not worth it. As a VIP member, you need to spend over $150 on each order to get free shipping, that right there was deal breaker for me. Like placing one order on CBID, you are now beholden to their site to keep spending until you reach your free ship allowance. You are also locked into their brands on hand, and while they have a nice selection, and arguably the finest samplers on the web, they don't have all the brands I smoke so I still need to spend on other sites. My recommendation is to sign up for all of the online retailers e-mail services you will get so many daily deals you will not need to pay to be treated like a so-called "VIP". Two quick wins for you that are better than the VIP club. Use Famous Smoke shop and type in BOTLORG in the coupon code and you will get 15% off and free shipping after spending just $50. The first day of the month Cigarplace.biz has $1 shipping and they have a great selection of singles.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I buy a lot of boxes, so I'm happy with my VIP membership - it works out for me mathematically. I agree that if you mostly buy fivers or singles, it definitely wouldn't be worth it. I have saved my membership buying one box, and anything after that is just savings.

I've always been very happy with their service, so it works for me.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Two quick wins for you that are better than the VIP club. Use Famous Smoke shop and type in BOTLORG in the coupon code and you will get 15% off and free shipping after spending just $50. The first day of the month Cigarplacebiz has $1 shipping and they have a great selection of singles.


Noted, thanks!


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Joined VIP last night. I had ``direct`` prices already. Vip prices are either same or a little better than direct prices. If you`re planning to buy at least 6-8 boxes a year vip membership is worth it. I joined vip membership to test the other benefits they talk about, let`s see if i`ll have a chance to purchase any rare stock etc.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

metinemre said:


> Joined VIP last night. I had ``direct`` prices already. Vip prices are either same or a little better than direct prices. If you`re planning to buy at least 6-8 boxes a year vip membership is worth it. I joined vip membership to test the other benefits they talk about, let`s see if i`ll have a chance to purchase any rare stock etc.


You will get a heads up on stuff so you know when it will be available before anyone else does. I've had it for a while, I order boxes and HTF stuff and I'm satisfied.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

*cheap cheap cheap*

I've had the membership for a couple of months. Got emails when the anejo sharks were in and just overall a great deal. its $5 a month what do you have to lose. I will say on 5'ers you do save some if you llike to go that route. Cheap bundles as well great pricefor new worlds


----------

